# RADAR / LIDAR Instructor Class @ MBTA Police Academy



## Guest

*Police Traffic RADAR / LIDAR Speed Measurement INSTRUCTOR Course*

Oct 2-6, 2006 at the Mass Bay Transportation Authority Police Academy in Quincy, MA

go to *www.TrafficTraining.net* and see the "calendar" link to register.


----------

